# Scroll Sawing a Hawk in Ash



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought I would try a step by step for scrolling a hawk.








First layout your pattern on the wood you have selected.
This allows you to verify that the pattern will fit and lets you
determine how to position the pattern.








next apply your adhesive to the back of the pattern and place on the 
board where you tested the fit.
You can now cut the pattern out of the board with your band saw or
your jigsaw leaving some material all the way around the pattern.
I had a couple of pictures that didn't focus correctly so I dont have a photo of the cutout until I am drilling the holes for the scroll saw blade to go through the wood for the interior cuts.








I apologize for the focus of this picture but this is drilling the relief holes.







This is the cutout image with holes drilled for scrolling.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

The first picture is during the scrolling. As you get a little tear out I will stop and hit the back with an orbital sander occasionally to eliminate the drag that this causes on the table. This view shows the drilled holes clearly.








I would normally cut all the interior areas before starting on the outside of the pattern but due to a problem where I spliced the pattern I went ahead and cut the top portion before I finished the interior cuts. Checking the back occasionally gives a good idea of the way the image will look when finished.








Making some of the final interior cuts.








All the interior cuts are done and you can get a good idea of the image on the other side.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am starting the exterior cuts here. 








The cutting is all done but now to the sanders.
















I use a 1 inch belt sander to touch up the profile. on long arc's and curves. then an 8 inch disc and a 4 inch belt sander to touch up the base. all my final sanding is done either with 220 or 320 grit on my sanders.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Next is the removal of the pattern from the wood. This requires a sharp tool and taking your time to not damage your wood.








Just a little bit left. Don't get in a hurry.








Now we want to take our forstner bit and drill our relief hole for our clock works to be installed.








This stage is completed. I will add to the thread when I make and attach the base but am saving up to do the bases on 6 or 7 of these clocks at one time. Then we will proceed to the finishing.
I hope this has been informative and will gladly try to answer any questions raised.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful!!Makes me wan't to try it:no:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice.....makes me want to try out my new scroll saw:yes:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Man-o-man!! I never would have guessed that Hawk coming out of all those little circles and holes. That is amazing! Beautiful work, Collins! Bravo, I say. I agree with the others....makes me want to buy a scroll saw.

regards,
smitty


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice. Do you any special blades, or just regular one's?
Chris


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used artesian AB#4 made for 1/2 inch hardwood. I have used many different blades and find that I get a more consistent reaction with the artesian blades. Since the wood is a little thicker than 1/2 I could go up one size in blade but I like the thinner cut. I dulled one cutting around the tail due to the denser wood around a knot not seen in the photos.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice work - I need to try that one also. I am not sure if you folks have tried the Flying Dutchman blades - but they are probably some of the finest blades that I have every worked with. Made in Germany, and quality stuff. http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm
Also something you make want to try - After gluing the pattern to the wood - I cover it with the clear box tape, like you seal a postal box with. For unknown reasons this lubricates the blade and makes it work much easier, also when removing the clear tape, it helps remove the pattern. Just a though!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I will give them a try.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

So that's what a scroll saw is for!! I hardly ever use mine, but maybe I should rethink that. Very nice work. Be sure and post the finished result.

Roy


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I took a 2 1/2 inch wide ash board and cut it 1/2 inch longer than the base. Rounded the corners and Routed a roundover along the top edge. Attached it with glue and two screws and have used a cherry stain to draw out the grain. I will post another picture once I put the final finish on and select a 2 inch clock to place in the cutout.








The discoloration at the lower right corner is due to a knot and will hopefully give it a look of a redtail hawk once the final finish is applied. Thanks for the comments so far. I hope this motivates some others to get some sawdust on their scroll saws by using them instead of just letting them sit in the corner gathering dust.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally








The finished Project


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool! Nice work!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Been lurking a little lately instead of posting but thanks for the kind comments. I have been in a scrolling forum that makes some of my work look amature. Back to where I use the spray adhesive to attach the pattern You can use masking tape on the wood and paste the pattern over it and the pattern will remove much easier. Again thanks for the comments.


----------

